# Kind of Pitbull



## nakoahjensen1988 (Feb 10, 2009)

anyone have an idea of what kind of pittbull My Kobe is..he is 3 mth old, long legs, 25 lbs here is a pic. any help would be awsome..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dont knoe if u mistakenly posted twice but.... u cant tell by looking at them...


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

A rescue...or from a breeder?....either way without proper registration, you will never know. hell, alot of "papered" dogs are innaccurate as well.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

can't know with out papers


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay first off there is only one KIND of pit bull and thats....a pit bull.

If you are asking what Bloodline there is NO WAY to tell just by looking at a dog. You would need to have papers for that. He's very cute though.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thats one of those cute, black and white pitbulls. Im sure of it!


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

redog said:


> thats one of those cute, black and white pitbulls. Im sure of it!


hehehe...

I introduced myself to this forum in a very similar fashion. I just wanted to know if Jaymo was a pure bred or not.

I'll tell ya one thing, I may still be a rookie, but I have learned tons and tons of stuff here.

Welcome and congrats on your adorable new baby!!:woof:


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Ur guess is as good as ours 

Welcome to GP!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

unkucky i reckon just correct the problem and if he happens again. sorry but shot the dog. im ready to get flamed for saying that 


edit * pay no attention to the above posted in wrong thread


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

uuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh totally didnt understand what u said money_killer.... lmao


doesnt matter tho, this fool is a fake lil kid... he says he owns a cobly now.... riiggghhhhtttt


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

money_killer said:


> unkucky i reckon just correct the problem and if he happens again. sorry but shot the dog. im ready to get flamed for saying that


wtf u talking bout? lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Didn't you hear! He figured it out!

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/10989-pure-colby-pitbull.html


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Didn't you hear! He figured it out!
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/10989-pure-colby-pitbull.html


He got the pedigree overnight....or should I say the "family tree" :hammer:


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

:rofl:You didn't know a black and white color only comes from Colby?:rofl:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah that makes Dixie's half Gaff half Watchdog a** Colby huh?


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> uuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh totally didnt understand what u said money_killer.... lmao
> 
> doesnt matter tho, this fool is a fake lil kid... he says he owns a cobly now.... riiggghhhhtttt


haha sorry total post in the wrong thread last nite sorry


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

Khymera-B said:


> wtf u talking bout? lol


i have no idea must have posted in the wrong thread sorry. was ment to say that in the wrong about the dog bitting a kid


----------

